# Who can tell my more info about my new Rhom ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Who can tell my more info about my new Rhom ?
He is around 6 - 7 inch and he is from Peru.

So it's a Xingu a highback ?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

looks to be a xingu..
slight yellow colouring around the gills and a faint humeral blotch
dixon


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

looks like Xingu..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice coloration!!! Without the blotch I would say HB from Peru... but colors and humeral shade just made it more easy to identify.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

nice rhom! you should post some pics in the photo foroum!

Oburi


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

sh*t thats a nice rhom


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks !! so it's a Xingu !!









But Xingu are from Peru ?

I will try to send a pic from the side


----------

